# 5914 Mods?



## HighWall (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi.  I'm thinking about adding a DRO to a 5914 lathe.  Anybody done this?  I put one on my G4003G and it wasn't the most entertaining thing I've ever done, but it was my first time.  I have my mill up and running now, so making and modifying mounts would be fairly simple.  I was wondering which brands, if any, or suppliers were more applicable than others, any tips about where to attach the scales, that kind of thing.  I don't actually have the lathe at this point, so it's all theoretical to me.  I was looking on DROPros and their magnetic scale, two axis models are what I've been considering.

I've also been considering changing it over from a rotary phase converter to a VFD.  Not sure how that interfaces with the variable speed control on the unit itself.  Any source of specific brands and model numbers?  Electrical isn't exactly a strong point for me.

Thanks so much for your attention.


----------



## rock_breaker (Feb 27, 2016)

I share your concerns about 2 axis DROs, in my case it is for an Enco Mill/Drill. Due to the table size both scales would have to be cut and I would like to put the "pickup assemblies on the fixed positions to avoid excessive wire movement, but have not talked to any suppliers yet. DROPROS are pricier than the glass scales but I believe they would have more endurance. I currently have a battery powered digital scale on the Z axis but that may have to go if I can figure out how to mount the pickup assembly.
Have a good day
Ray


----------

